# Closet Cleaning



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Here is a list of stuff, I will ship usps, should only be a few bucks depending on item.... I can also take cards through my business, can take PayPal as well.. Or you can pick up in Logan, UT area...


Kings Snow Camo- 2XL Jacket, XL pants, Gloves, Hood, the jacket and pants are uninsulated, waterproof...all in good shape $60.00 for full set

Realtree Hardwoods Snow Camo Suit, 2XL, plenty of room to wear over other gear, great shape...$20.00 

Whitewater DU RAIN BLOCKER coat, extremely warm, waterproof, MAX-4 camo, 2XL, this coat is like brand new, I think I wore it once or twice, I believe it is gore-tex paid like $200.00 a few years ago......$50.00

Winchester XXXL coat, MAX-4 camo, I bought this and do not believe it has ever been worn, it's way to big for me...$35.00

Sitka Mothwing XL insulated bibs, great shape they are pretty much new....$50.00

Sitka Mothwing XXL Coat...$50.00

Sitka Insulated Beanie in Mothwing....like new $10.00

Sitka long sleeve shirt, Mothwing camo, used, but no rips/tears......$15.00

Core4element XXL Hooded Sweater, Mothwing camo.....$20.00

Core4element Torent Rain Pant, XL..awesome packable rain gear, $50.00

Core4element Torent Rain Jacket, XXL....50.00

Kings 2XL Hooded Sweater, Mountain Shadow Camo....$10.00

Kings Youth sz 18 Mountain Shadow jacket...$15.00 

Kings Mountain Shadow pants, Size 36 tall great shape....$15.00

Kings XL mountain shadow polyester button up shirt....$10.00

Frog Togs XL rain pants, tan.....$10.00

Badlands Sacrifice Pack....like new, realtree apg camo, $175.00

Badlands Zip-no Binocular Case....max-1 camo, $50.00

Badlands zip-no rangefinder case, max-1 camo, $30.00


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Can you send me some of the pictures of your coats? I am here next to Tremonton and can easily meet you in Logan or where are you located? Can I just come look at them?


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

im located in logan and interested in the three sitka items. I've sent a pm


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry y'all most of it went in a couple hours... I do have the youth kings coat, frog togs pants and the Sitka shirt, other than that it's gone


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

id be interested in the kids youth coat. I just dont know what size 18 is.
can you send me a photo?


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Yep... I think it is like a kids large sw....


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I think it's still to big for my girls. Thanks for the photo


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

No sweat man


----------

